# Various Insects



## Stone (Oct 17, 2009)

These are some shots of various insects that I have taken around my property. I hope all enjoy them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]nice pics what kind of cam did you use.[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 17, 2009)

Some cool pics! I really like the one before the stink bug!! Wonder what it is...


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## grant (Oct 17, 2009)

What the last bug?

Grant


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 18, 2009)

Grant said:


> What the last bug?Grant


it looks like a Clown Bug nymph (family _Coreidae_).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2009)

nice bugs, what a wonderful world we have!


----------

